# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Self-driving cars, Pony.AI, Inc., Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pony.AI, Inc.

pony.ai/tech

----------


## Airicist

Pony.ai brings self-driving cars to the public for the first time in China

Published on Jan 31, 2018




> You are now able to experience Pony.ai’s self-driving cars for yourself.
> 
> Yesterday, Pony.ai began operating its autonomous cars in Nansha, Guangzhou. This marks the first time a self-driving car company has made the service available to members of the general public in China. The company has also released a video of its autonomous car driving in rainy weather on the streets of Nansha.
> 
> As you can see from the video, Pony.ai’s car begins autonomous mode and immediately enters the main road of Nansha. While driving at a relatively high speed, Pony.ai’s car is able to smoothly and accurately read traffic lights while performing several lane changes.
> 
> As Pony.ai’s car path becomes more populated with pedestrians, cyclists, and motorcyclists, the car is able to accurately recognize surrounding entities and determine their speed. Based on this information, the car is also able to predict each object or entity’s movement path in real time.
> 
> Additionally, at the 0:50 mark, Pony.ai’s car is able to safely and efficiently handle a complicated road scenario. As pedestrians and cyclists suddenly cut into or stop in the middle of the path, Pony.ai’s car is able to reduce its speed, stop momentarily, and bypass a motorcyclist while keeping a safe distance from surrounding objects at all times—these nuances are representative of Pony.ai’s technology and emphasis on road safety.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pony.ai and Toyota partner to build self-driving cars and services"

by Kyle Wiggers
August 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fully autonomous cars could be on open roads within 5 years, says self-driving start-up Pony.ai CEO"

by Kavita Chandran
Noveber 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toyota steers $400 million to self-driving startup Pony.ai"
Pony.ai, which is jointly based in Silicon Valley and China, has been testing robot taxis since 2018

by Andrew J. Hawkins
February 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pony.ai raises $100 million more to advance its autonomous vehicle tech"

by Kyle Wiggers
February 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pony.ai unveils its next-gen robotaxi with LIDAR from Luminar"
The LIDAR is more integrated into the design of the vehicle

by Andrew J. Hawkins
May 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Robotaxi startup Pony.ai now valued at $8.5B"

by Rita Liao
March 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Pony.ai’s license to test autonomous vehicles with safety drivers in California is revoked"
The DMV found ‘numerous safety violations’ on the driving records of the company’s safety drivers

by Andrew J. Hawkins
May 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SAIC and Pony.ai to co-develop ground-up level 4 autonomous robotaxis with foldable steering wheel"

by Scooter Doll
September 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Pony.ai and Baidu receive approval to test L4 robotaxis in Beijing"

by Mike Oitzman
December 30, 2022

----------

